# NEED Fruit Fly culture Manhattan NYC!



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

I currently find myself on my last dwindling FF culture. Is there anyone local that has a producing culture or 2 they can spare to sell.

PM or text me (for faster response) with price and availability at 347-296-6466

Looking for Hydei .

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

I'm in Brooklyn, if you want to travel in, if no one else has.


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

Jon,

I no longer do Hydei. But I can spare a recently started Buzzati culture and a recently started Tazmian Glider culture. No charge - just thanks for looking after the jacket liner I left behind at the April gathering at your place...

PM me...
Bob


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

jacobi said:


> I'm in Brooklyn, if you want to travel in, if no one else has.


I'll see what my work schedule is like tomorrow and if I can make it out there and back in time to pick my kids up from school. What time are you free and where are you located? (Text me) # ^^^


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

radiata said:


> Jon,
> 
> I no longer do Hydei. But I can spare a recently started Buzzati culture and a recently started Tazmian Glider culture. No charge - just thanks for looking after the jacket liner I left behind at the April gathering at your place...
> 
> ...


No problem Bob. And thank you very much . I need something producing rite now . I have a lot of mouths to feed. But I'll take a culture of each at the next meet to try. I only use Hydei since everything I keep takes them ,so i never tried anything else. They don't escape screened cages as fast as malagaster.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

If you can't really wait that long you can always try Fauna NYC on the UWS or petco in union square. Call them first to see if they have it in stock (sometimes they run out).


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm straight on the A line John


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

A Train to Utica...


----------



## fishieness (Jun 26, 2009)

hypostatic said:


> If you can't really wait that long you can always try Fauna NYC on the UWS .


We don't have any producing hydei at the moment but have some booming melanogasters. Hydei is going to be another couple of weeks until they boom.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

JonRich said:


> I'll see what my work schedule is like tomorrow and if I can make it out there and back in time to pick my kids up from school. What time are you free and where are you located? (Text me) # ^^^


Sent you a PM this morning...


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

fishieness said:


> We don't have any producing hydei at the moment but have some booming melanogasters. Hydei is going to be another couple of weeks until they boom.


I'm feeding mainly baby chameleons (In screened cages).The melanogasters last about 5 minutes before they are out the cage and all over my floor!

I prefer Hydei

Thanks tho


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

jacobi said:


> Sent you a PM this morning...


Got it . Sorry for the late reply. My day has been crazy. 

I'm leaving the house at 7:30am to drop the kids to school to get to work for 8:30am. Get off at 5:30pm, just in time to pick the kids up from school. I just can't lug then around. I'm looking for something I can run out and get on lunch . I'll try to see if I can get a family member to pick it up for me. 

Thanks again. I have them eating tiger isopods rite now to hold me over. Lol

I have a few cultures that are fresh and not producing. And the 2 that I had just stopped producing. I have to do a bit of mite control .


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

What are Tazmian Gliders?


----------



## Dworon1 (May 19, 2012)

I have one I can spare. Text 5166585334. In NYC.


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

Text... And thanks


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

Thanks a lot Dan. You Sir are a life saver!! Literally! Just rode 5 miles for some flies. The things we do for our pets! 

Also thanks to everyone else that offered!! I have a beer for you guys at the next NYC Frogger meet!


----------



## Dworon1 (May 19, 2012)

Any time. Hopefully see you at the next meeting.


----------

